# question about Meyer e46



## kinetix1 (Oct 30, 2004)

I am looking into a meyer e46 unit for my Nissan pickup, but it does not have a side to side cylinder ... Is this pump equipped for side to side, or is this not the correct pump for the additional cylinder... please let me know if you are absolutely sure.. thank you a bunch


----------

